
Why the free upgrade to Windows 10 still works - miles
https://borncity.com/win/2019/11/30/why-the-free-upgrade-to-windows-10-still-works/
======
chipperyman573
This is just blog spam of this reddit comment:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/e35i4i/apparently...](https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/e35i4i/apparently_microsoft_is_still_allowing_free/f92802f/)

Which contains a bunch of questionable statements, such as "this was brought
up by the brick and mortar stores that they were doing simple clock changes on
customer devices during the upgrade challenge to get around it"

This doesn't really make any sense because windows connects to a Microsoft
server to validate keys, so it would presumably be possible to not allow the
keys to unlock entirely different software, regardless of the PC's time.

------
Animats
Because Windows 10 has a negative real price. It's adware.

~~~
kyberias
Can you elaborate? I have been using Windows 10 for years on multiple
computers and yet to see a single ad. I haven't taken any steps to disable
them either.

~~~
simion314
It is a well known fact, so if I think you should elaborate what Windows
version you use, what country etc.

Though I am expecting you are throwing a bait and when someone gives an
example you will respond that that obvious advertising is not ads

~~~
DuskStar
> It is a well known fact,

Many things are well-known while not actually being facts. This may be one of
them. (At the very least, the _amount_ of advertising is enormously
exaggerated)

~~~
simion314
OK, so check this article [https://www.howtogeek.com/269331/how-to-disable-
all-of-windo...](https://www.howtogeek.com/269331/how-to-disable-all-of-
windows-10s-built-in-advertising/)

tell me if the images are faked and maybe point to an MS website that will
show that they never pre-installed candy crush, never suggested paid apps in
your start menu, I am thinking maybe this people that do not see this ads are
maybe considering as not ads. they used a different installed for windows that
changed the settings to turn off all the crap.

~~~
kyberias
I don't consider any of those to be advertising. But that's just me. I accept
that they are ads for other people.

